# Gibson Dethklok Thunderhorse Explorer



## DesertBurst (Feb 18, 2011)

Gibson.com: Gibson Dethklok Explorer

WTF?


----------



## AcousticMinja (Feb 18, 2011)

AWESOME!


----------



## EvolDerek (Feb 18, 2011)

thats pretty damn sweet!


----------



## Tree (Feb 18, 2011)

It's a silverburst explorer 

I was expecting some obnoxious decal or inlay


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, it really looks nice!


----------



## MikeH (Feb 18, 2011)

Whoa! Now that's innovative!


Dino can't even get a sig, but cartoons can.


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 18, 2011)

That seems more like something Mastodon would play since they all have silverburst stuff.


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 18, 2011)

Saw this earlier on Musician's Friend.

the guitar world needs more regular silverburst guitars.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 18, 2011)

Isn't Skwisgaar's explorer black?

Wasn't the show sponsored by EMG?


----------



## ThorSilhouette (Feb 18, 2011)

nice


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 18, 2011)

Silverburst Explorer... pretty sweet. 

No "Gibson" labelled innovation... that's a positive here too. A tried and true formula.


----------



## loktide (Feb 18, 2011)

nice


----------



## yingmin (Feb 18, 2011)

So. Fucking. Sick. Of silverburst.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 18, 2011)

HOLY CRAP. Looks fairly awesome, but MSRP of $2,799!?!

Oh, it's Gibson. Of course.


----------



## noizfx (Feb 18, 2011)

I've always liked the silverburst


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 18, 2011)

If they released an Epiphone version I would buy it in an instant!

I have GAS so hard right now....:\


----------



## Seventary (Feb 18, 2011)

Silverburst=cum in yer' pants.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 18, 2011)

TheSixthWheel said:


> HOLY CRAP. Looks fairly awesome, but MSRP of $2,799!?!
> 
> Oh, it's Gibson. Of course.



It actually only costs a bit more street than regular explorers, so it's not such a bad deal in comparison to those.

I've never been a huge fan of explorers, but this one looks super classy and really metal at the same time.


----------



## Duraesu (Feb 18, 2011)

WANT!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 18, 2011)

A sliverburst Explorer with binding? Yes please.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 18, 2011)

Tree said:


> It's a silverburst explorer
> 
> I was expecting some obnoxious decal or inlay









I want that one SO much more. And its an Epiphone


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 18, 2011)

its making me seriously consider getting my explorer project and making it a silverburst with binding rather than an oiled finish


----------



## rcsierra13 (Feb 18, 2011)

so freaking beast... love metalocalypse


----------



## drmosh (Feb 18, 2011)

TheSixthWheel said:


> HOLY CRAP. Looks fairly awesome, but MSRP of $2,799!?!
> 
> Oh, it's Gibson. Of course.



as usual street prices are WELL under that, apparently at around 1.6k


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 18, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Whoa! Now that's innovative!
> 
> 
> Dino can't even get a sig, but cartoons can.



Dethklok would sell way more guitars than Dino at this point.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 18, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Dethklok would sell way more guitars than Dino at this point.





Besides it being a really popular show, a more conventional guitar like that will always sell better. Honestly, I'm much more interested in this than some extended-scale 7 or 8 with a single pickup.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 18, 2011)

I cracked up over this, looks cool though (I like silver burst). I think the price is a bit of a miss for the target market though.


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Feb 18, 2011)

If I played gibbys, that is the one I would have. I'd just swap the pups out for earlier season episode specs though (EMGs!) haha. I love Silverbursts almost if not as much as snow white guitars. 

-AJH


----------



## Monk (Feb 18, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Dethklok would sell way more guitars than Dino at this point.


 
According to Wikipedia:

The Dethalbum was the highest charting death metal album in the history of the _Billboard_ 200, before _Dethalbum II_ overtook it.


----------



## ROAR (Feb 18, 2011)

^wow that's kind of sad.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 18, 2011)

ROAR said:


> ^wow that's kind of sad.



It is sad, but not surprising.


----------



## FLGearnut (Feb 18, 2011)

this is the first gibson ive seen in a long time that i actually want. and the price isnt too horrible either.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 18, 2011)

Sexy Explorer is sexy.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 18, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I want that one SO much more. And its an Epiphone


 

Don't hate me if I'm wrong, but is that Brendan Small?

EDIT: If the link in the OP explains it I'm also sorry... The number of links I can actually click here at work are pretty limited. Some seem to just hang indefinitely...


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah Brendan's holding the Epiphone prototype.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 18, 2011)

EDIT: I'll abide by the rules.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 18, 2011)

Wasn't me, but........................



Forum Rules said:


> 16. No complaining or snarky comments about rep in public.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 18, 2011)

Monk said:


> According to Wikipedia:
> 
> The Dethalbum was the highest charting death metal album in the history of the _Billboard_ 200, before _Dethalbum II_ overtook it.





ROAR said:


> ^wow that's kind of sad.





gunshow86de said:


> It is sad, *but not surprising.*


It's also not death metal. 
I like the show, but it isn't really death metal at all, if anything it's like melodic somethingsomethingsomething: I'm not here to supersubgenre classify them, just say that we all know that it isn't _really_ death metal, which would be why it's the highest charting death metal.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 18, 2011)

^

*drops monacle in snifter of brandy* 

Melo-death is a form of death metal.


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 18, 2011)

I like it. It is very simple and clean looking. I am just glad that they didnt butcher it and put some horrible logos, or lame inlays or something.


----------



## That_One_Person (Feb 18, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> I like it. It is very simple and clean looking. I am just glad that they didnt butcher it and put some horrible logos, or lame inlays or something.


 
Yeah +1 to that. One of the nicest "sig" guitars around.


----------



## asher (Feb 18, 2011)

That_One_Person said:


> Yeah +1 to that. One of the nicest "sig" guitars around.



Do want, indeed. The binding sets off the silverburst really nicely.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 18, 2011)

Am I the only person who thinks silverbursts makes guitars look kinda cheap?


----------



## Miek (Feb 18, 2011)

It always depends on the burst. Often times, ones as on Epiphones are just a really dull grey with no metallic sheen to it. A quality silverburst looks much much better, particularly in person.


----------



## Fisch MIOLI (Feb 18, 2011)

MesaENGR412 said:


> I love Silverbursts almost if not as much as snow white guitars.
> 
> -AJH



QFT.


But I think the explorer looks really rad in the silverburst.


----------



## Vinchester (Feb 18, 2011)

It's Toki that plays an Explorer. Skwisgarr plays a Flying-V. duh.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 18, 2011)

Err herm:







duh.


----------



## Vinchester (Feb 19, 2011)

Ouch. 

seems like I got it backwards lol. has been some time since I saw the show.

Anyway, I doubt burstbuckers would give that Dethklok EMG sound.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 19, 2011)

Vinchester said:


> Anyway, I doubt burstbuckers would give that Dethklok EMG sound.



If you watch the video of Brendon playing it on the product page, he plays a bit of thunderhorse towards the end. It actually does sound pretty much like Dethklok.


----------



## asher (Feb 19, 2011)

"It's the kind of guitar you take home to your parents. I'm not saying guitars without binding are bad, they're just... indoor guitars. This one's for going out... and partying."


----------



## yingmin (Feb 19, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> *drops monacle in snifter of brandy*
> 
> Melo-death is a form of death metal.



Well, yes and no. There's plenty of music that is unquestionably melodeath that I don't consider death metal. I'd say there was a distinct point past which melodeath ceased to be a subgenre of death metal and became its own thing.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 19, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> *drops monacle in snifter of brandy*
> 
> Melo-death is a form of death metal.


Indeed good sire. Unfortunately, they are not what one would call "Melodeath", just melo.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 19, 2011)

Genre squabbling...


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 19, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> Genre squabbling...



It must be done, everyone knows if you admit something remotely popular belongs to the genre of metal you seem to prefer you will lose all your trve and/or kvlt cred.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 19, 2011)

lol @ MSRP.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 19, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> It must be done, everyone knows if you admit something remotely popular belongs to the genre of metal you seem to prefer you will lose all your trve and/or kvlt cred.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 19, 2011)

I want this guitar.

:EDIT: $1,670. pretty good for a nice explorer.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 19, 2011)

Now THAT'S a Gibson I'd overpay for lol.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 19, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> :EDIT: $1,670. pretty good for a nice explorer.



Bindng and silverburst for only a couple hundred bucks more than a regular Explorer. Not bad indeed.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 19, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> Genre squabbling...







Come at me bro.


SirMyghin said:


> It must be done, everyone knows if you admit something remotely popular belongs to the genre of metal you seem to prefer you will lose all your trve and/or kvlt cred.


 I like deathclock (the show at least, the music is okay), I just don't think that they're 'really' death metal.


----------



## -42- (Feb 20, 2011)

It's like Gibson is starting to realize that what people want are more finish and pickup options for reasonable increases in price.

Now if they could just equip one with a Floyd and *not* call it the 'Vampire Blood Moon' (or have stupid tribal patterns). It didn't kill Fender to release a reasonably priced Strat with a double locking trem _and_ several finish options, I suppose it shouldn't kill Gibson.

But that's just me, and I own a Gibson, so I guess I'm just feeding the beast.


----------



## CONTEMPT (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope it's waterproofed so you can run scales in the hot tub.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 20, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I like deathclock (the show at least, the music is okay), I just don't think that they're 'really' death metal.



They are definitely Melodeath.



CONTEMPT said:


> I hope it's waterproofed so you can run scales in the hot tub.



 Maybe yous cans hits a guy over his head and the necks will stays straight?


----------



## yingmin (Feb 20, 2011)

-42- said:


> It's like Gibson is starting to realize that what people want are more finish and pickup options for reasonable increases in price.
> 
> Now if they could just equip one with a Floyd and *not* call it the 'Vampire Blood Moon' (or have stupid tribal patterns). It didn't kill Fender to release a reasonably priced Strat with a double locking trem _and_ several finish options, I suppose it shouldn't kill Gibson.
> 
> But that's just me, and I own a Gibson, so I guess I'm just feeding the beast.



I'm still holding out for those two missing frets.


----------



## kherman (Feb 20, 2011)

That's a really nice looking guitar.

Not gawdy at all.

I'd play that.


----------



## DarkMythras (Feb 21, 2011)

"mmm yeah I'd like to stand on that thing" /murderfacevoice


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 21, 2011)

yingmin said:


> I'm still holding out for those two missing frets.



I want the two missing frets to be applied to a hardtail, 7-string V in black with a proper ebony fretboard. When that happens I WILL sell my legs to pay for it.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 21, 2011)

This could be the Hitler sig for all I care, I'm still gonna buy the shit outta this, for srs.


----------



## Arterial (Feb 21, 2011)

not a bad guitar at all!


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks pretty damn good! Now, how in the hell they figured Skwisgaar would play that is beyond me. I figured he'd play a flat black w/ black binding and black pearl inlays/pickguard with some EMG's.


----------



## thefool (Feb 21, 2011)

this explorer is awesome as shit


----------



## asher (Feb 21, 2011)

Lucas_061287 said:


> Looks pretty damn good! Now, how in the hell they figured Skwisgaar would play that is beyond me. I figured he'd play a flat black w/ black binding and black pearl inlays/pickguard with some EMG's.



It's really more like the "Brendan Small" signature, except not nearly as many people would know his name and that he's behind Dethklok.

IMO it's much more interesting this way.


----------



## Miek (Feb 21, 2011)

It has the perfect name, too. And just being on the trussrod cover makes it even more classy.


----------



## Dead Undead (Feb 21, 2011)

Does want!
There's a lot of other stuff I'd rather have though. I'd buy it, but not necessarily first on my list.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Feb 22, 2011)

Not to dish out to much hate here. but Of course they would give him a Signature model. He has a show that millions of impressionable teens watch so good business for Gibson is to do that.. 

Just like Marshall bidding more than Krank which is why season 3 has Marshall as a sponsor.. Soon as his contract is up with Gibson and someone offers him a better deal you will see Dethklok using that brand.. 

Gibson pumps millions into artist to use there guitars.. and i guess getting free stuff helps too!!

but It is a cool guitar but its just an explorer with different options.. Put some inlays or something on it to set it off from the billion other explorers and then it would be special. But to me its just a re hashed version. Like pretty much every signature Les paul out there too. Another way for Gibson to milk more money.. 

Brilliant Company..


----------



## Monk (Feb 23, 2011)

CONTEMPT said:


> I hope it's waterproofed so you can run scales in the hot tub.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 23, 2011)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Not to dish out to much hate here. but Of course they would give him a Signature model. He has a show that millions of impressionable teens watch so good business for Gibson is to do that..
> 
> Just like Marshall bidding more than Krank which is why season 3 has Marshall as a sponsor.. Soon as his contract is up with Gibson and someone offers him a better deal you will see Dethklok using that brand..
> 
> ...



That they are , why else would they hold the a vast portion of the market share in guitars. I realize you are being sarcastic, but on the business end, while the folks here (and you obviously) may not care for most of what they do, they are still the big dog. This means that yes, they are a brilliant company, one way or another. How is not important.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sick guitar! And while yeah, Gibson is pretty monolithic, the upside of millions of dumb teens buying these things is a robust used market where I can pick a used one up for cheap in 6 months


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Feb 23, 2011)

^Hey, I'm not an impressionable teen and I ADORE the show 

I'd like to see Caparison bid on it so that maybe I could afford an Angelus when they flood the market.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Feb 23, 2011)

Gibson Dethklok Explorer 'Reaching for Metal Supremacy'
No 24 frets?
No Neckthru?
No EMGs?
Hardly going to be the metal supreme with those specs.

Also the finish is different to Skwisgaar's Explorer.
Fail, Gibson, just fail.
Seriously, get your shit together, drop your prices a bit, and maybe you might save your name before it's too late.


----------



## Miek (Feb 23, 2011)

Tranquilliser said:


> Gibson Dethklok Explorer 'Reaching for Metal Supremacy'
> No 24 frets?
> No Neckthru?
> No EMGs?
> ...



How are any of those required for "metal supremacy?"


----------



## FLGearnut (Feb 23, 2011)

i will admit that this guitar looks nothing like skwisgaar's explorer (which is actually a cartoon version of brendan smalls favorite personal guitar), but i still like it alot nonetheless...i like silverburst in general and this guitar is tasty...but it should have EMG's to be closer to the guitar from the show


----------



## Dead Undead (Feb 24, 2011)

BlackStar7 said:


> Sick guitar! And while yeah, Gibson is pretty monolithic, the upside of millions of dumb teens buying these things is a robust used market where I can pick a used one up for cheap in 6 months



Too bad they don't buy anything like Charvels, huh?


----------



## NeglectedField (Feb 24, 2011)

Miek said:


> How are any of those required for "metal supremacy?"



This.


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 24, 2011)

The guitar looks badass but I agree with what alot of people are saying. "Metal supremacy" is far from the phrase I would use to describe it. Its a USA Explorer... with a cool finish, pickguard and covered pickups. Woot. As an owner of a Gibson Explorer, I love the guitars to death. But thats so far from an "original signature model." I still think it looks sweet though!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Feb 24, 2011)

Miek said:


> How are any of those required for "metal supremacy?"


Well, EMGs are pretty much a standard on just about every 'metal' guitar out there, as is 24 frets, and neck-through (or set-thru) often accompanies.

Gibson is very archaic in its guitar-making.
It's missing the mark lately.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

Its what Brandon wanted


----------



## Tranquilliser (Feb 24, 2011)

What Brendon wanted, sure.
But it's not going to reach Gibson's claims of 'metal supremacy' with the specs.
Nothing wrong with the guitar. (except the differences to Skwisgaar's Explorer)
Just the claims being made about it.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 24, 2011)

Once these start cropping up used...expect some serious FS threads


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 24, 2011)

Tranquilliser said:


> What Brendon wanted, sure.
> But it's not going to reach Gibson's claims of 'metal supremacy' with the specs.
> Nothing wrong with the guitar. (except the differences to Skwisgaar's Explorer)
> Just the claims being made about it.



Why isn't it? 

Not everyone needs actives, a locking trem or whatever to make metal.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Feb 24, 2011)

InTheRavensName said:


> Why isn't it?
> 
> Not everyone needs actives, a locking trem or whatever to make metal.



In terms of a general and mass market, almost every 'metal' guitar out there at the very least has 24 frets, if not EMGs and a Floyd. (and in many cases Neckthrough)

EDIT:
Take a look at ESP/LTD's website (and Ibanez, Schecter, Jackson for that matter) the four big 'metal' guitar brands by most accounts - and just note how many or what percentage of their guitars have 24 frets and or EMGs.


----------



## NeglectedField (Feb 24, 2011)

But there are plenty of instances of aesthetically metal guitars that don't necessarily have any of those things. EMGs are not the be-all and end-all of metal. Nor do all guitarists require 24 frets. My S320 has Seymour Duncans and 22 frets and is perfectly 'metal' sound-wise.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

It's Brendon Small's sig, why shouldn't it have what he wanted on it

as for the 'metal' aspect of it, its because Dethklok are most likely the heaviest band to be associated with Gibson

You have also hit the nail on the head most other brands already do 24 fret EMG FR guitars, why do we need another one?


----------



## Tranquilliser (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm not whinging about Brendon's specs.
Merely Gibson's claims.
Also, truly speaking, the player makes any guitar 'metal'.
And honestly, I don't really like EMGs.
I was speaking from a market point-of-view.


----------



## Origin (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't get it, it doesn't have the same finish or EMGs from the show as it's come to be known. I don't see how it's related or a sig at all, unless it's just a Brendon sig, in which case the Dethklok reference makes no sense. 

I guess I just...don't understand Gibson haha. I'm sure it'll sell well enough


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

Origin said:


> I don't get it, it doesn't have the same finish or EMGs from the show as it's come to be known. I don't see how it's related or a sig at all, unless it's just a Brendon sig, in which case the Dethklok reference makes no sense.
> 
> I guess I just...don't understand Gibson haha. I'm sure it'll sell well enough



I think they refer to Dethklok as the live band with Brendon doing vocals and guitar...

i'm sure they could do the actual 'Dethklok' sigs, would be Epiphone though  haha


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 24, 2011)

This just looks like some shit they already had, but just threw the Dethklok name on it to get it to sell. Has nothing to do with Dethklok and it's not all that great to be honest.


----------



## Miek (Feb 24, 2011)

Origin said:


> I don't get it, it doesn't have the same finish or EMGs from the show as it's come to be known. I don't see how it's related or a sig at all, unless it's just a Brendon sig, in which case the Dethklok reference makes no sense.
> 
> I guess I just...don't understand Gibson haha. I'm sure it'll sell well enough


Let's see what happens in the next season.


----------



## Mr Violence (Feb 24, 2011)

I've always gassed for an Explorer. And the close-but-no-cigar copies do NOT cut it. Don't like the Epiphone but I love the shape. This one is awesome, but 1.6k is not even close to worth it.

You can make short scale, 22 fret guitars with passives sound metal as fuck. I don't know what everyone is on about.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 24, 2011)

> Gibson Dethklok Explorer 'Reaching for Metal Supremacy'
> No 24 frets?
> No Neckthru?
> No EMGs?
> Hardly going to be the metal supreme with those specs.


Amon Amarth use 22 frets explorers with stock pickups (Gibson pickups actually being one of the few manufacturer pickups to be good). Go tell them they're not metal.



> as for the 'metal' aspect of it, its because Dethklok are most likely the heaviest band to be associated with Gibson


*cough*
See above.


----------



## Dead Undead (Feb 24, 2011)

Mr Violence said:


> I've always gassed for an Explorer. And the close-but-no-cigar copies do NOT cut it. Don't like the Epiphone but I love the shape. This one is awesome, but 1.6k is not even close to worth it.
> 
> You can make short scale, 22 fret guitars with passives sound metal as fuck. I don't know what everyone is on about.



Wait to get one used.


----------



## asher (Feb 25, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Amon Amarth use 22 frets explorers with stock pickups (Gibson pickups actually being one of the few manufacturer pickups to be good). Go tell them they're not metal.



In B on 24.75", no less


----------



## yingmin (Mar 4, 2011)

Bringing this back because our local Gibson rep is in the store today, telling us about all the new stuff they have rolling out. Pertinent to this thread: a baritone Explorer, 28" scale, in Silverburst.


----------



## -42- (Mar 4, 2011)

yingmin said:


> Bringing this back because our local Gibson rep is in the store today, telling us about all the new stuff they have rolling out. Pertinent to this thread: a baritone Explorer, 28" scale, in Silverburst.



I came.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 4, 2011)

yingmin said:


> Bringing this back because our local Gibson rep is in the store today, telling us about all the new stuff they have rolling out. Pertinent to this thread: a baritone Explorer, 28" scale, in Silverburst.


----------



## Skanky (Mar 7, 2011)

Let's not forget that the same company that brings you the Dethklok tribute model, also makes this fine tribute guitar!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 7, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Whoa! Now that's innovative!
> 
> 
> Dino can't even get a sig, but cartoons can.



Dino chooses not to have a sig and instead have lots of LACS' made for him.

IIRC.


----------



## dolingerjacob (Mar 7, 2011)

i saw the add for this the other night on adult swim. and in my opion its just ok. if it was an epiphone, i would consider getting one, but i couild probably get another ephiphone 1958 reissue for cheaper, and i like the way those looks better


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 7, 2011)

Where's my antfarmitar?


----------



## charliehorse1 (Jan 16, 2015)

I've been scratching my head over the Brandon Small since I saw it. What is Gibson trying to do? 

For one, Rock has it's heros, like the ever cool Eddie Van Halen. A real deal rock guitarist. SRV, Randy Rhodes, Tom Sholtz, Tommy Shaw, Nugent, Roger Fisher (Heart) all of these guitarist, are for real innovators.

They have sweet skills. 

But Gibson revealed it's hand. They are corrupt. Brandon Small is an actor, and the wise dude guitarist below who said, wheres my Pirates of Carribean Guitar, is correct with the quick wit sarcasm.

Every guitarist, including Nugent should call out Gibson on perverting the very awesome music industry. 

Brandon Small is not a musician, because he has a cartoon. 

I smell something foul. I showered.


----------



## narad (Jan 16, 2015)

That's a long time to scratch your head.


----------



## MFB (Jan 16, 2015)

> Brandon Small is not a musician, because he has a cartoon



Giving in to trollbait but fvck it, this might be one of the dumbest, narrow-minded things I've read in a long time. So much so that it reads like an Onion headlines, "Man has two hobbies, community declares 'pick one!'"


----------



## stevexc (Jan 16, 2015)

charliehorse1 said:


> I've been scratching my head over the Brandon Small since I saw it. What is Gibson trying to do?
> 
> For one, Rock has it's heros, like the ever cool Eddie Van Halen. A real deal rock guitarist. SRV, Randy Rhodes, Tom Sholtz, Tommy Shaw, Nugent, Roger Fisher (Heart) all of these guitarist, are for real innovators.
> 
> ...




Man, less than 24 hours to unseat my previous "least sane thing I've seen on SSO" (now deleted)...

I'm 99% sure (and by 99% I mean abso-....ing-lutely one hundred percent sure) that the only qualification necessary to be a musician is to, you know, play music. Which Brendan Small does. Not only does he play music, he's more talented than probably 90% of this bored - not only being an insane guitarist, but a solid vocalist and bassist, too.

So, seriously? You created an account to necrobump a 4 year old thread to complain about how a very capable musician getting a sig is a sign that the company is going downhill, just because he also has a cartoon?

I mean, I can't disagree with Gibson having its share of issues. But come on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2015)

Brandon Small isn't a musician...



...He's a cartoon...



Man get the .... out with that nonsense.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 16, 2015)

He also has a degree from ....ing Berklee...


----------



## jwade (Jan 16, 2015)

Isn't Dethalbum the best selling/highest charting death metal album of all time? Yeah, he definitely doesn't deserve any sort of signature guitar.


----------



## redlol (Jan 16, 2015)

Totally dig that. Needs open coil pickups though, or EMG 57/66 set...


----------

